

Why Are Humans Long-Lived? - MikeCapone
http://www.fightaging.org/archives/001682.php

======
Allocator2008
The evolutionary consequence of a species ceasing to age is that it also
ceases to replicate. Replication is needed to replace the older generation. If
no replacement is needed, no replication is needed.

In simpler terms, the trade off here is that if you want to end aging, you
also have to end sex. Christians would love that, I know, but the rest of us
might have some qualms about that.

